# Modifier 99 - When and where can we use modifier 99



## poonamsawant (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

When and where can we use modifier 99??? 
Can someone come up with an answer for this, if yes, it wud be really helpful.

Thanks
Dr. Poonam


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not sure you'd ever really use it. It was used to put on the code if you didn't have room for all the modifiers you needed, then you'd list the modifiers in the description field. Claims can accept 4 modifiers on each code so you don't need the 99.


----------



## astephens (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/modifier_99.pdf
I hope this helps


----------



## mbort (Dec 1, 2008)

the only time you would use the 99 modifier is if you had more than 4 modifiers.  At that point you would only use the 99 on the line and then list all of the modifiers in box 19 of the HCFA


----------



## poonamsawant (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks alot

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------

